# ESPN'S Choice For Top Rookie - Blake Griffin



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> A panel of ESPN's basketball analsysts, 53 deep, chose Los Angeles Clippers power forward and this past June's No. 1 overall pick Blake Griffin to win the NBA's Rookie of the Year award this upcoming season.
> 
> 
> The panel did mention that Griffin has some historical traits working against him: "(1) only two of the past 10 No. 1 picks have won Rookie of the Year, and (2) no Los Angeles Clipper has ever won the award." But Griffin is still the best rookie in basketball.
> ...


http://insider.espn.go.com/insider/features/rumors


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

No brainer here. He will have plenty of minutes to strut his stuff and if that is anywhere close to what he did in summer league, it should happen.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Quite Frankly said:


> No brainer here. He will have plenty of minutes to strut his stuff and if that is anywhere close to what he did in summer league, it should happen.


I had him pegged for rookie of the year, too. E.S.P.N. just made an N.B.A. prediction though, so... :beheader: there goes that.


----------

